#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-28
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> highvoltage: not sure if you're alive yet, but I've uploaded unity-lens-askubuntu to the staging ppa & am looking at why the patch isn't working for harmonyseq in precise now
<ajmitch> yay, dh-autoreconf magic worked with that
<dpm> good work ajmitch :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: ok great
<highvoltage> ajmitch: (bbiab)
<wendar> morning
<wendar> I'm doing a quick pass through submissions, to catch any with quick responses
<wendar> lots are coming in with PPAs, that's a good sign
<wendar> qreator looks like it's just about ready for final review/vote
<dholbach> dpm, ^ time to throw a party? :)
<dpm> oh wow, wendar made my day!
 * dpm is already preparing a new release after it first hits the software center
<wendar> dpm: I've installed the package from your ARB PPA, I've got one hiccup (I think)
<wendar> dpm: I expect it to do something when I click New or URL
<wendar> dpm: maybe it's just gotten confused on one of the code paths
<wendar> dpm: really nice clean look and feel though, and kudos to whoever did your logo
<wendar> ah, got it, *double-click*
<dpm> wendar, ah, weird. Let me install that version from the PPA, see if I can reproduce it. Myself, Gimp and Inkscape did the logo, thanks :)
<dpm> wendar, ah, yeah, it's a bit of an annoyance from the Gtk.Iconview control
<wendar> dpm: usability question rather than bug, and not a blocker to publishing
<dpm> can't set it up to react to single ckick :/
<dholbach> hey wendar
<wendar> dholbach: hiya
<dholbach> wendar, I started feeding apps into pkgme - it's been a lot of fun, but I'm not done yet
<dholbach> I'll let you all know once I'm done
<dpm> I agree, I'll try to ask someone more knowledgeable on Gtk, as now that someone else than only me found it annoying, I can imagine other folks will too
<wendar> dholbach: cool, good to hear the results
<dholbach> but I got a first fix into pkgme already - AFAICS it's quite nice to work on
<wendar> dholbach: I've nearly got my ARB backend done
<dholbach> wendar, wow - can you let me know if it's up somewhere for testing? :)
<wendar> dpm: it's quite cool to watch the QR code change as you type in
<wendar> dholbach: yup, I'll publish my branch
<dpm> :-)
<wendar> dpm: yours will likely be the first app to go through with the new way of publishing package meta-data, so it'll be a bit of a test
<wendar> dpm: just keep an eye out for any trouble with icons in Software Centre after it's published
<dpm> wendar, sure, I'm happy to help testing, and I'll try to react quickly to feedback.
<dpm> wendar, I'm still learning what happens behind the scenes when a new app gets published. What's this new way of publishing meta-data you're mentioning?
<wendar> dpm: in your package (and all older packages) there are some added lines in debian/control to tell Software Center the name, category, and icon for the package
<wendar> dpm: in the new way (we just found out about at UDS), that's all handled by MyApps
<wendar> dpm: it uses the information you submitted to MyApps
<wendar> (which makes sense)
<dpm> wendar, ah, gotcha, were those the lines andrewsomething added already to the control file, or did you have to modify something else?
<wendar> dpm: so, we can simplify the packaging a bit
<wendar> dpm: yup, I'm just removing those lines
<dpm> ok, thanks
<wendar> I could leave them in, they don't hurt anything, but you're a friendly face for testing the new way of doing metadata
<wendar> I figure you'll be more tolerant if it doesn't work the first time and we have to quickly republish
<wendar> er, "republish in a hurry"
<dpm> absolutely, feel free to break stuff, happy to help testing the system :)
<dpm> wendar, mterry is preparing an SRU to fix the packaging issues Quickly has got for apps in extras. Do you happen to know if the new way to add the name, category, and icon for the package has been filed as a bug in Quickly?
<wendar> dpm: he asked me about it a few days ago
<wendar> dpm: AFAIK, it is schedule to be fixed in this SRU
<dpm> ah, excellent, thanks
<wendar> dpm: I don't think a ticket has been filed
<dpm> if it's targeted already, it's fine, no need for an extra ticket. Let me double-check with mterry on #quickly, I think you're there too
<ajmitch> wendar: fwiw, unity-lens-askubuntu & (finally) harmonyseq are probably ready for voting & in the staging PPA, I removed the extra metadata from them as well
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
<wendar> ajmitch: sweet! (on unity-lens-askubuntu and harmonyseq)
<ajmitch> wendar: I'll get to checking out qreator for voting today, was a little busy yesterday :)
<ajmitch> wendar: minor thing: debian/copyright says GPL-3, but has "On Debian systems, see `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2'." at the bottom of it
<ajmitch> wendar: mailed the list with another small issue, I think it's dh_python2 related
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<ajmitch> & dholbach :)
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> dpm: I suppose I should file a bug against qreator - close button didn't work when I was testing it :)
<dpm> hi ajmitch, sure, and thanks for testing!
<ajmitch> np, once I figured out the double-click, it looks quite nice :)
<dpm> ajmitch, yeah, that's an annoyance of the default behaviour of Gtk.IconView. I don't like it, either. I've filed a bug and asked around, but there doesn't seem to be any way around it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qreator/+bug/1006635
<ajmitch> yeah I saw that & the question on askubuntu
<dpm> can't reproduce the closing button not working here, but I'm on a newer version from the stable PPA
<ajmitch> by the close button, I mean the one of the help screen
<dpm> ah, that one, I fixed that in the last version in the PPA, I just haven't released it as an ARB package
<ajmitch> ok
<dpm> ajmitch, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qreator/+bug/1001750
<ajmitch> ah right, I missed that bug :)
<dpm> ajmitch, quick question, what happens exactly after an app has been voted and gets the go-ahead? Is the PPA copied from staging to the ARB ppa and then finally uploaded to extras?
<ajmitch> not copied, re-uploaded to the ARB PPA, and as far as I know, it's an automatic copy from there to extras.ubuntu.com
<dpm> ah, I see
<ajmitch> assuming it's not the same thing covered up with a different virtualhost
 * dpm was wondering what the purpose of the ARB PPA was
<dpm> now I get it
<ajmitch> looks to be a different server, so I'll assume it's copied automatically
<dpm> ah, gotcha
<dpm> btw, I should have probably re-submitted qreator 12.05.6 (the staging PPA has 12.05.4), but I didn't want to disrupt the testing that had already been done. Furthermore, the idea of the app is to road-test the app developer process and blog about it, so I might as well test the 'submit an update' path after it's been published too :-)
<ajmitch> ok :)
<ajmitch> odd, extras.ubuntu.com reports the apache2 version that's in hardy
<dpm> It's been fun so far, can't wait to get it in the SC, so thanks a lot for the review :)
<ajmitch> I didn't think IS still had any hardy servers :)
 * ajmitch is hoping for more people to respond on the mailing list
<ajmitch> I'm pretty sure it's majority vote, so it goes in once there are 4 +1s from ARB members
<dpm> yeah, I'm just happy that it's up for vote already :)
 * ajmitch wouldn't mind changing that to 2 or 3
<dpm> :)
<ajmitch> more that we don't want to block too much on waiting for votes, it's generally been 2 MOTU +1s to get a new package through REVU in the past
 * ajmitch also wishes that unity didn't need to be restarted for new lenses :)
<dpm> and there goes another app up for voting \o/
<ajmitch> dpm: yep, got 1 other to vote on also
<dpm> awesome
<ajmitch> trying to get faster on them :)
<mhall119> wendar: ping
<wendar> mhall119: hi
<wendar> ajmitch: it's 3 +1 votes
<wendar> ajmitch: so, doesn't matter how large or small the group grows
<mhall119> wendar: hi, I heard you already started on an ARB backend for pkgme, I was hoping I could ask you some questions about it
<wendar> ajmitch: that feels about right to me, since one of the votes is usually the person who did the fixup work, and a couple of extra sets of eyes on the work are nice
<wendar> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> wendar: I was told you were making kind of a wrapper around the other backends, is that right?
<wendar> mhall119: it's just it's own backend
<mhall119> is it calling scripts in other backends?
<wendar> no
<wendar> but, most of the code is in pkgme itself
<wendar> and it's using all that code the same
<wendar> the backends are quite simple
<mhall119> oh, then how will it deal with differences between C apps and Python apps?
<mhall119> or, those using different build systems
<wendar> ARB apps are *very* simple, they just leave dh to sort out the difference
<wendar> dh is very smart about choosing between running a makefile, versus setup.py, etc
<mhall119> oh, so what does the ARB backend do then?
<wendar> writes a simple debian/rules file for dh, and lets dh do the work
<mhall119> does it just set the install prefix to /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/<appname>?
<wendar> that's the main thing, yes
<mhall119> or do anything with dependencies (build and runtime)/
<wendar> we don't need special values in the control file anymore
<wendar> it doesn't do anything with dependencies, because doing that requires executing arbitrary code, which we can't do on the MyApps backend
<wendar> (that's why we can't use the regular Python backend)
<mhall119> it could still be done by the app author to create ARB-ready packages though, for uploading to their PPA
<mhall119> is you backend code somewhere I can look at it?  I'm going to write one for Unity Lenses, but trying to figure out how to deal with them being written in different langauges
<wendar> I haven't pushed the branch up yet
<wendar> I leave for work in about an hour, but I'll try to get it presentable tonight
<wendar> mhall119: it would be nice if the lenses backend used the ARB backend
<wendar> they're mostly the same
<mhall119> wendar: I was told the ARB backend was calling other backends, so I was hoping to be able to chain them along
<wendar> (unlike the other backends, which are quite different)
<wendar> mhall119: all you really need for lenses is to check that a setup.py exists
<wendar> (that's what the Python backend does)
<mhall119> if it's a Python lens, yes
<mhall119> but it can by C or Vala or some other language
<wendar> the Vala backend searches for files with a .vala extension
<wendar> The only place you have to worry about that in the pkgme templates is in the debian/rules file where you set the path to /opt
<wendar> because each build system has a different way of setting /opt
<wendar> you can also do some limited setting of depends in debian/control
<wendar> (i.e. python apps depend on Python)
<wendar> otherwise, the generated templates will be the same for every app
<wendar> mhall119: the ARB templates can be really simple, they don't need to deal with all the odd edge cases of complex packages
<wendar> (in fact, we want them to be simple, we tend to reject complex packages)
<wendar> mhall119: the way pkgme works, you don't share code by chaining backends
<wendar> mhall119: you share it by adding "helpers" which can be called from any backend
<wendar> mhall119: so if we find reusable pieces from other backends, we can generalize them as helpers
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> I hadn't seen anythign about "helper" yet
<wendar> they live in pkgme/helpers
<wendar> some of the other backends have scripts with just one line
<wendar> like backends/vala/package_name
<wendar> the one line is 'pkgme_autoconf_package_name'
<wendar> which is a helper script
<wendar> FYI, the way the ARB backend works, is that the 'want' script checks for a file called 'extras.json'
<wendar> if that file exists, then the ARB backend is chosen
<mhall119> and where does extras.json come from?
<mhall119> wendar: is the arb backend going to provide apparmor profiles?
<wendar> mhall119: it won't, but the lens one can. They're really predictable for lenses/scopes
<wendar> mhall119: in fact, that'd be a good idea for a helper
<wendar> mhall119: I imagine many backends could benefit from apparmor profiles
<wendar> mhall119: There might be some way we could insert a default one into every app
<wendar> mhall119: if we assume that the Exec path in the .desktop file is the only code that needs to run
<wendar> mhall119: but, it's still tricky to figure out what to allow on top of the default
<wendar> mhall119: btw, are you assuming the layout we decided on for ARB-managed lenses/scopes? That might make your job easier
<wendar> mhall119: (lens files in a lens/ directory, scope files in a scopes/scopename/ directory)
<mhall119> wendar: yeah, but now I'm thinking I can use the setup.py or equivilent to tell where to install those
<mhall119> I'm beginning to think a lens backend doesn't even make sense
<wendar> mhall119: it's true that I often set the install path in setup.py for lenses
<wendar> mhall119: we might be able to handle lenses inside the regular ARB backend
<mhall119> that's what I'm thinking
<wendar> mhall119: just check if there's a lens/ or scopes/ directory if we need any custom packaging
<mhall119> you'd probably look for .lens and .scopes files, they may not be in directories
<wendar> mhall119: sure, that'd work
<wendar> mhall119: just remember the directories they were found in
<wendar> (if they're needed for anything)
<mhall119> they're not, they should be copied to /usr/share/unity/ by debhelper
<mhall119> either by specifying in setup.py or somewhere else
<wendar> mhall119: I generally prefer to do it all in setup.py
<wendar> mhall119: specify a fixed path for the parts that can be installed outside /opt
<wendar> mhall119: and a variable path for the rest, so they respect --prefix in debian/rules
<wendar> mhall119: the best example is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/unity-scopes-music-extras-precise/view/head:/setup.py
<wendar> mhall119: (fixed paths start with /, all other paths will be /usr by default, but added to /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/packagename when that's passed as the --prefix
<ajmitch> morning
<stgraber> "morning"
<ajmitch> stgraber: so I see you're on the 12.04.1 team for awhile? :)
<stgraber> yeah
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-01
<mhall119> anybody know why I'm getting this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017245/
<ajmitch> mhall119: I didn't get that when running apt-get update earlier, retrying now to check
<ajmitch> usually it'd be due to something getting out of sync, but the Release file shouldn't have changed in the last day or more
<ajmitch> interesting, I just got a BADSIG on a PPA
<ajmitch> mhall119: I had no issues with extras.u.c signing, sorry
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<highvoltage> goood mooooorning!
<ajmitch> helllooooooooo
<dpm> morning highvoltage, hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<highvoltage> ajmitch: I noticed that the copyright file is still installed under /opt in the askubuntu lens package. not a big deal, but since it's allowed under the usual place I thought I'd mention it
<dpm> highvoltage, as you're voting right now, would you mind having a look at qreator on the mailing list? Just one vote to go :)
<highvoltage> dpm: yep
<dpm> awesome
 * dpm is excited
<highvoltage> :D
<highvoltage> ah I first thought it was going to be "qtcreator"
<highvoltage> *relieved*
<highvoltage> (not because qtcreator is bad, it's just massive!)
<dpm> lol
<dpm> I'm outstretching my skills already with a small app
<highvoltage> nice
<dpm> not sure I could take up to redesigning qtcreator ;)
<highvoltage> is it in a ppa? I couldn't see a link anywhere
 * highvoltage clicks around randomly in appdeveloper interface
<highvoltage> ah there it is in the staging ppa, right where it should be :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Ehm, sorry, why "https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gamedevelop/" isn't in Precise Pangoline?
<PaoloRotolo> It's a very good app ;)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-03
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<highvoltage> hi PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Ehm, sorry, why "https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gamedevelop/" isn't in Precise Pangoline?
<PaoloRotolo> It's a very good app ;)
<stgraber> looks like it's a commercial app, so not something the ARB can help with
<PaoloRotolo> stgraber, but was it submitted on http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<PaoloRotolo> ?
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: hey there. there are two groups who vet apps for inclusion in software center for post-release apps. one deals with non-fre apps, and one deals with free apps. the ARB deals with the free apps.
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: what I suggest you do is check the myapps web interface and see if there's perhaps a feedback request. perhaps they need some more information from you
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: otherwise it might be best to ask on the web interface to request the status of your application
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: ah, according to https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gamedevelop/ it's already available in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric)
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: I guess you checked in Precise? You have to submit myapp apps seperately for each Ubuntu release.
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, Hi, thanks for the help. But "gamedevelop" isn't a my application :) I saw it on this post http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/05/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-april-2012/
<PaoloRotolo> because I'm using Precise, it's possible to install it in precise too?
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: I think it's possible to manually add the right software source for that and install it manually, but I don't think there's anyway to do it from software centre
<highvoltage> (not sure if SC sets up auth for no-cost non-free apps, if it does then I guess you can't)
<stgraber> you can trick software center into thinking you're on 11.10
<stgraber> SOFTWARE_CENTER_DISTRO_CODENAME=oneiric software-center
<stgraber> I can then see gamedevelop in the UI
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage stgraber , ok, thanks a lot :)
<PaoloRotolo> and sorry for my bad english: I'm italian :)
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: try what stgraber said, it should work
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, stgraber, it works :D Thanks again!
<highvoltage> great
<PaoloRotolo> BTW, I have already uploaded some apps for the ARB. Now they are in Oneiric and Precise. Why gamedevelop was uploaded only for Oneiric? (it's a free app too)
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: you don't have to pay for it, but it's a non-free license
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Free_Software_Guidelines for what we mean when we talk about free software
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, oh, yes, I know. So only the open-source apps are uploaded from the ARB for all the Ubuntu versions?
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: usually for the current stable ubuntu version. we try to encourage people to get them into the ubuntu archives as well so that they can be available for future releases
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, ok I understand, thanks :)
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: you're welcome
<malin> is this app approved soon? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/782/
